# FS: NIB Shimano Stradic 5000 **SOLD**



## BeachBob

Stradic C5000XG, brand new, in box w/papers.

*$120/shipped - SOLD








*


----------



## Arnav

wow ! that was quick !
Maybe next time.


----------



## pcbtightlines

Stradic’s are really nice spinners …not surprised it went that fast at that price


----------

